

Getting started with component(1) - kewah
http://blog.kewah.com/2014/build-a-web-app-with-component/

======
phpnode
I was really excited about component when it came out, but having used it in
production projects, the shine has certainly worn off. The endless updating of
component.json, and the resulting duplication of effort, the fact that using
component alone is not enough (many things are only available with bower) and
the lack of support for sourcemaps means I've switched to browserify for new
projects and I'm much happier.

~~~
pedalpete
When you say "endless updating of component.json", do you mean the changes to
the component api and therefore the required updates to the component.json
file?

I chose component a few weeks ago after not wanting to export my angular
modules as modules, I thought component has a nicer syntax for actual
components.

~~~
phpnode
no I mean, if you decide to use component to structure your own application,
you must explicitly list the files and dependencies for each internal
component in that application in its component.json. This doesn't sound like
much, but it's overhead I don't want, especially because you often don't know
that you've forgotten to do it until your build process is finished and your
tests have run. I liked the idea at first, but the reality is that browserify
accomplishes roughly the same thing without any of this manual work - it walks
your `require()` tree instead, and it works with NPM which simply has more
packages and more momentum. Also, source maps.

